# Werksführung bei RM in Vancouver



## sickgorilla (5. April 2006)

Servus zusammen,
bin nun seit 6 Monaten in Vancouver und nach einem guuuutten Winter wird jetzt die NorthShore gerockt.
Hat jemand einen Rat wie man eine Werksführung bei RM in Delta machen kann?
Habe in diversen Bikeläden nachgefragt aber leider ohne Erfolg!

Gruss aus NorthVan
sickgorilla


----------



## iNSANE! (5. April 2006)

Du hasts gut - was machst Du dort? Erzaehl mal ein wenig.
Wenn man dem Rocky Katalog glaubt brauchst nur hinzugehen und die lassen Dich rein. Sollte mit dem Switch unterm Arsch also mal ein Experiment wert sein.

P.S. Check mal die Vancouver Schreibweise in Deinem Avatar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sickgorilla (5. April 2006)

Hi Insane,
also bin mit dem working holiday visum in Canada! Bin erstmal 8 Wochen durch die Rockies (Banff, Jasper, ...) getravelt bevor ich auf em Berg als Snowboard-Instructor angefangen habe. Habe einen super Deal für ein Switch SL (jaja, ein SL, reicht mir aber voll und ganz, will ja schliesslich auch noch "hochkommen" ;-) ) bekommen und diverse male Cypress runter. Nachdem die Schnee-Sasion so langsam zu Ende geht, bin ich gestern wieder auf´s Bike gejumpt und Fromme erklungen und total stoked gewesen. Die Trails sind insane, unbelievable und auch bissel krank. WOW. Checkt mal die Seite hier, sind meine neuen Heimreviere   http://www.gutsploder.com/
Werde mir nun einen neuen Summer-job suchen und biken, biken, biken. Hoffe ich werd´s überlebem  

Ob dass so einfach mit der Werksbesichtigung ist   

Gruss

PS was ist falsch an der Schreibweise?!?!


----------



## numinisflo (6. April 2006)

Das macht ja mal mehr als neidisch! Ich kann dir aus dem verregneten, kalten und landschaftlich wenig North-Shore haften Deutschland  nur weiterhin viel Spaß in Canada wünschen!

Ach ja, VANCOUVER...., in der Signatur steht was anderes.

Kannst ja mal ein paar Bilder hier reinstellen, um den Neidfaktor in die Höhe zu treiben.

Gruß

FLO


----------



## meth3434 (6. April 2006)

ich platze gerade vor neid! 

is dir eigentlich klar dass du da den traum des gesamten rocky forums und realität erlebst? Eigentlich verdammt cool das einfach so zu machen ohne sich grosse gedanken zu machen...

Das mit der Werksführung is glaub ich echt ziehmlich easy, is ja nicht gerade ne streng organisierte Firma! 

Wenn du die möglichkeit hast, poste doch echt mal ein paar pics hier rein! 

Viel spass noch und schau dass du am Stück bleibst!!!


----------



## s.d (6. April 2006)

Das mit der Werksführung ist auf jeden Fall möglich ich hab hier ich glaube in der Gallery schon mal pics  von Außen und Innen. Ich glaube jeder hier würde sich über weitere Bilder freuen. Viel Spaß noch und genieße es.


----------



## sickgorilla (7. April 2006)

Danke, danke, 
werde mein bestes geben, ... , Besichtigung, BIKEN, Party ,...  

Dass mit dem jahres Visum ist ne super Sache. Sowas sollte JEDER mal gemacht bzw. erlebt haben. jobs in allen Bereichen gibt´s ohne Ende, nur die Visas sind für Canada auf 500 begrenzt!

Gruss
Herman the Flying G


PS, ich stell mal paar Pics von Trails in die Gallery!!!


----------



## s.d (7. April 2006)

Das ist ja echt ne heiße sache ich hatte sowieso vor nach meiner Ausbildung nach Canada zu fliegen also warum nicht gleich ein bisschen länger bleiben und ein dort ne weile arbeiten und dann lernt man auch mal richtig englisch. Aber ich glaub das ist alles nicht so einfach.


----------



## clemson (7. April 2006)

meth3434 schrieb:
			
		

> ich platze gerade vor neid!
> 
> Das mit der Werksführung is glaub ich echt ziehmlich easy, is ja nicht gerade ne streng organisierte Firma!
> 
> ...


----------

